# Infj with ni fe ti si



## Lightblue (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi , I 'm an Infj -t but my cognitive functions are Ni Fe Ti Si and not Ni Fe Ti Se is it possible?


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Lightblue said:


> Hi , I 'm an Infj -t but my cognitive functions are Ni Fe Ti Si and not Ni Fe Ti Se is it possible?


What makes you think Si over Se?


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

There is no such thing. You can't have both Ni and Si in your main functional stack. Those two functions are similar in some ways and very contradicting in others.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Reila said:


> There is no such thing. You can't have both Ni and Si in your main functional stack. Those two functions are similar in some ways and very contradicting in others.


I expected no less of you)))


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Reila said:


> There is no such thing. You can't have both Ni and Si in your main functional stack. Those two functions are similar in some ways and very contradicting in others.


Agree. Besides that, I believe one also needs to have an extroverted perceiving function in their stack... (but realizing it depends on how the person describes each function and on how much they relate to that description)


----------



## alexisgates (Apr 24, 2018)

maybe ("my cognitive functions are Ni Fe Ti Si and not Ni Fe Ti SeTE")you believe this, because you are an INFJ
with
1. ill- developed Se
2. N is not your strongest letter, you have some ISFJish tendencies


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering how many people would respond to this bait


----------



## Lightblue (Jun 6, 2018)

I took many cognitive tests and I get this all the time , I hardy believe it myself


----------



## Lightblue (Jun 6, 2018)

I know , and I tried to understand it but since i'm new to this is not really simple


----------



## Lightblue (Jun 6, 2018)

N is my strongest letter I know that for sure 🙂 I think that I may have a ill-developed Se , but I wonder why


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Lightblue said:


> I took many cognitive tests and I get this all the time , I hardy believe it myself


Ignore cognitive function tests, they're fairly useless; You're better off reading function descriptions off of sites you find reliable and going from there


----------

